# Teichumrandung-Neuanlage



## Ralf2008 (25. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen. Mein Name ist Ralf und ich bin gaaanz neu in diesem Forum. Ich habe im Herbst letzten jahres einen Teich (ca. 5x3 m) ausgebuddelt und mit Kautschukfolie ausgelegt. Dies zum einen, da ich -im Gegensatz zu meiner Frau- schon immer im garten haben wollte, zum anderen, weil ich eh einen Bagger auf meinem Grundstück hatte.

Ich bin also gänzlich unerfahren und habe sicherlich viele Fehler bei der Anlage meines Teiches gemacht. Der Teich ist noch unbepflanzt und ohne Fische, allerdings habe ich schon reichlich Kies hineingekippt. Dies vor allem um den hässlichen, schwarzen Wulst am Teichrand zu kaschieren. Richtig gut klappt das aber nicht. zum einen habe ich teilweise zu steile Ränder und als größeres Problem einen Hund.

Nun meine Frage: Kann ich den Kies mit etwas Zement oder Polyester am Teichrand fixieren, oder schadet das der Folie? Habt Ihr bessere ideen?

Weiteres Problem hatte ich beim Probelauf meiner Waterwerks-Filteranlage. Sowohl der ablauf, als auch der Überlauf des Filters schafften es nicht, das Wasser aus dem Filter ablaufen zu lassen. Mein Filter lief über. Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht, oder kann ich den Zulauf irgendwie drosseln?

Herzlichen dank für Eure Antworten.

Ralf


----------



## PyroMicha (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo Ralf und herzlich Willkommen hier!

Hast Du noch ein paar Info's zu deinem Teich?
Z.B. eine Zeichnung oder besser noch, ein Bild .

Wie ist der Filter denn platziert bzw. wie wird er betrieben.

Schreibe einfach mal all das detailiert auf, was Du sagen/schreiben kannst.
Dann kann Dir hier bestimmt geholfen werden.
Oder einer hat jetzt schon eine Lösung.
Aber ein paar mehr Daten können nicht schaden .

Viel Spass hier noch.


----------



## Ralf2008 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Lieben dank für die schnelle antwort. Ich habe noch kein Foto von meinem Teich, werde aber zeitnah welche machen und versuchen Sie hier einzustellen.

Der Filter mit, mit seinen sechs Kammern (gefüllt mit irgendwelchen Steinsäckchen), steht auf einem Tisch etwa 1,5 m oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Die filigran aussehende Pumpe soll max. 2.600 l/h pumpen, bzw. bei einer Förderhöhe von 1,5m 1.500 l/h. Ist aber wohl zuviel für den 1" Zoll-Ablauf. Alles ist noch Fabrikneu, also eigentlich nicht verstopft. Ich habe schon über einen zweiten Ablauf nachgedacht, den ich ins Gehäuse bohre. mach ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

5x3 meter und wie Tief ist der Teich? Spontan würde ich sagen die Pumpenleistung ist viel zu gering für deinen Teich. Da wirst du nicht oft klares Wasser haben auch ohne Fische. Kannst du den Filter tiefer aufstellen damit die volle Pumpenleistung erreicht wird?

Wie von Michael schon geschrieben ein paar mehr Daten wäre sehr gut.


----------



## Ralf2008 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo Torsten ohne "h". Das mit den Daten ist so´n Ding, wenn man von der Materie noch völlig unbeleckt ist. Bin ja sozusagen von der Jungfau (-mann) zum Teich gekommen.
Also der Teich ist zwar flächenmäßig nicht so klein, aber nicht sehr tief. Die tiefste Stelle ist nicht ganz ein Meter tief und etwa 2m² groß. Anschließend sind größere Flachwassergebiete angelegt. Eine erste Probefüllung ergab, glaube ich, 4.500l Wasseinhalt.

Zur frage: Ich könnte den Filter niedriger stelen, habe dann aber wohl ein noch größeres Problem mit dem aus dem Filter laufenden Wasser. Und mit Silikon dicht machen kan ich Ihn ja nicht!


----------



## Ralf2008 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

MEIN FILTER-PROBLEM:

Ich habe mir gerade die "luxeriöse" Beschreibung meines Baumarktfilters (Waterwerks) angeschaut. Ich glaube, die haben den Filter (wortlos -wie die gesamte Anleitung-) leicht abschüssig aufgestellt. Könnte das die Lösung sein? Morgen teste ich das!


----------



## Axel.B (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo Ralf2008,
habe gerade mit Erschrecken gelesen,das du "jede Menge Kies" in deinen Teich gekippt hast.Wenn es Dir noch möglich ist:RAUS DAMIT.Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung,du wirst ein Algenproblem bekommen.Ich habe meinen Kies an der Hauswand und um die Gartenhütte gelegt.Sieht sehr dekorativ aus. Als Teichgrund benutzte ich nur noch Sand .Rheinsand genauer gesagt.Seit dem hält sich das Algenproblem in Grenzen.
Gruß Axel.B.


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe die etwas haarig werdende Diskussion über Maulwürfe hier herausgenommen, da sie mit dem Teichbau nichts zu tun hat. 
Solltet Ihr das Thema weiterführen wollen, dann bitte hier klicken.

@Ralf
Was die Teichrandgestaltung angeht - hast Du es schon mal mit der Suchfunktion probiert?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686 (Wirklich empfehlenswerte Lektüre!)


----------

